# Car Repair Manuals حصريا كتالوجات جميع انواع السيارات



## rany_love10 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*Manuals mostly in PDF format. Separate Zips | 22.83 GB*​Acura
Acura 3.5RL 1996-2004
Acura 32TL 25TL 1995-1998
Acura CSX 2006-2009
Acura Integra 1990-1993
Acura Integra 1994-1997
Acura Integra 1998-2001
Acura Legend 1988-1990
Acura Legend 1991-1995
Acura RSX 2002-2006

Dodge
Dodge Dakota 2000-2001 2003 2005
Dodge Durango 1998-2000
Dodge Magnum LX 2005-2006
Dodge Neon 1997 1999 2000 2004
Dodge Ram 2001 2003 2006

Honda
Honda Accord 1986-1991
Honda Accord 1992-1997
Honda Civic 1984-1990
Honda Civic 1991-1995
Honda Civic 1996-2000
Honda Civic 2001-2005
Honda Civic Si Hatchback 2002-2003
Honda Concerto 1990-1994
Honda CRV 1997-2002
Honda CRX 1984-1991
Honda Jazz Fit 2002-2005
Honda Prelude 1984 1985 1987-1990
Honda Prelude 1991-1996
Honda Prelude 1997-1999
Honda Prelude 1997-2001
Honda S2000 2000-2003

Infiniti
Infiniti EX35 2008
Infiniti FX45 FX35 2003-2005
Infiniti FX45 FX35 2006-2008
Infiniti G20 P10 1992 1994-1996
Infiniti G20 P11 1999-2002
Infiniti G35 2003-2005
Infiniti G35 2006-2007
Infiniti G37 2008
Infiniti I30 A32 A33 1996-2001
Infiniti I35 A33 2002-2004
Infiniti J30 Y32 1994-1997
Infiniti M45 M35 Y50 2006-2007
Infiniti M45 Y34 2003-2004
Infiniti Q45 1994-1996 1998-2000
Infiniti Q45 FY33 F50 2001-2006
Infiniti QX4 R50 1997-1998 2001
Infiniti QX56 JA60 2004-2005

Isuzu Trooper Rodeo Amigo Vehicross Axiom
Isuzu Trooper Rodeo Amigo Vehicross Axiom 1999-2002

Jeep
Jeep Cherokee XJ 1988-1989 1993-1995
Jeep Cherokee XJ 1997 1999-2001

Mitsubishi
Mitsubishi Carisma 1996-2003
Mitsubishi Colt Lancer 1992-1995
Mitsubishi Colt Lancer 1996-2001
Mitsubishi Eclipse Laser Talon 1990-1999
Mitsubishi Eclipse Spyder 2000-2006
Mitsubishi Galant 1989-1993
Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution 2003-2005
Mitsubishi Pajero 1991-1999
Mitsubishi Pajero 2001-2003
Mitsubishi Pajero Pinin 2000-2003
Mitsubishi Pajero Sport 1999-2002
Mitsubishi Space Star 1999-2003

Nissan
Nissan 200SX 1986 1988 1994-1995
Nissan 200SX 1996-1998 2000
Nissan 240SX 1989-1994
Nissan 240SX 1995-1998
Nissan 300ZX 1984-1985 1988 1990 1994-1996
Nissan 350Z 2003-2007
Nissan Almera 2000-2003 2006
Nissan Altima 1994-1999
Nissan Altima 2000-2005
Nissan Altima 2006-2009
Nissan Armada 2004-2009
Nissan Cube 2009
Nissan Frontier 1998-2002
Nissan Frontier 2003-2005
Nissan Frontier 2006-2009
Nissan Maxima 1994-1999
Nissan Maxima 2000-2005
Nissan Maxima 2006-2009
Nissan Micra 2003-2006
Nissan Murano 2003-2007 2009
Nissan Pathfinder 1994-1998
Nissan Pathfinder 1999-2003
Nissan Pathfinder 2004-2007
Nissan Pathfinder 2008-2009
Nissan Pickup 1998-2006
Nissan Primera 2000 2005
Nissan Note 2006
Nissan Quest 1994-1998
Nissan Quest 1999-2002
Nissan Quest 2004-2009
Nissan Rogue 2008-2009
Navara 2005
Nissan Sentra 1994-1999
Nissan Sentra 2000-2005
Nissan Sentra 2006-2009
Nissan Titan 2004-2009
Nissan Truck 1994-1997
Nissan Versa 2007-2009
Nissan Xterra 2000-2004
Nissan Xterra 2005-2007 2009
Nissan X-Trail 2005 2006

Subaru
Subaru Forester 1999-2004
Subaru Impreza 1993-1998
Subaru Impreza 2001-2002 2004-2007
Subaru Legacy 1995-1999
Subaru Legacy 2000-2003

Toyota
Toyota 4Runner 1985-1989
Toyota 4Runner 1990-1995
Toyota 4Runner 1996-2003
Toyota Avensis 2002-2007
Toyota Camry 1994 2002-2007
Toyota Celica 1988-1989 1993-1994 2000
Toyota Echo 2000-2002
Toyota Land Cruiser 1986 1998-2007
Toyota Matrix 2003-2007
Toyota Scion 2006-2007
Toyota Sienna 1998-2003
Toyota Sienna 2004-2007
Toyota Supra 1986-1987 1990 1995 1997
Toyota Tacoma 1995-2000
Toyota Tacoma 2001-2006
Toyota Tundra 2000-2006​ 
*Download*
*http://www.fileserve.com/list/2UBhzbT*​


----------



## mohamed mech (27 نوفمبر 2011)

ماشاء الله ده كده ممكن نفتح مصنع سيارات


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (28 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلم ايدك ع الرابط الجاااااااااامد


----------



## mohie (20 يناير 2012)

جزاك ربى خيرا شكرا ولكن الا يوجد روابط لتجميع هذه الكتالوجات فى لينكات مباشره


----------



## mohie (11 فبراير 2012)

اخى لينكات التحميل مش موجوده


----------



## mohamedbadawy (11 فبراير 2012)

اخى الصفحه لا يمكن تحميل ملفات منها ما العمل؟


----------



## Hythamaga (19 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علامان (30 مارس 2012)

اخوتى الكرام مطلوب ضرورىtoyota haice repair manual 2010


----------



## hicham_kem (30 مارس 2012)

merciiiiiii


----------



## بوفا الزوى (23 مايو 2012)

يا خوي والله مافي اي ملفات عشان ننزل منها pdf


----------



## هندسة ميكانيكية 21 (10 أكتوبر 2017)

السلام عليكم أولا شكرا على المجهود الطيب ولكن اذا ارجو اغادة الرفع


----------



## engineer (13 أكتوبر 2017)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

